# Hey-Howdy-Hey! BETTAFEESH series III!



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

*THESE ARE NOT FREE TO TAKE. I had an image showcasing the templates that I've had to remove due to someone taking them and coloring them in themselves. I am drawing/coloring these for SPECIFIC PEOPLE THAT ASK FOR IT IN THIS THREAD. If you want one, request one when requests are available. Art theft is not tolerated in ANY form. I will take action if I need to to prevent this from happening again.*

WHAHOO

Some of you may remember my previous FEESH threads, and I'm still seeing some people toting around their feesh in their signatures! So I decided to begin round 3, this time with a full-on profile view, and this time they're big enough to be your AVATAR!

We've got all males this time around, as previously females have been pretty much obsolete so I won't waste time making a bunch of templates for them.

*What I need from you is a clear, well-lit photo of the fish you want a portrait of. I'd like this little guys to be as true-to-life as possible, and guessing colors makes it difficult!*

*Also please tell me if you'd like the feesh to be facing left or right, and provide a photo with that side view of your fish!

You may request two feesh if you weesh, under the condition that they will be signature-sized. They can face each-other and have a flare-off!
At request I will also give you both an avatar-sized AND a siggy-sized version of a single feesh.

To cut down on overload I'm going to limit requests to slots. 

1. Athra








2. FinnDublynn








3. BettaBoy11








4. Overprotective Fish Lover








5. litelboyblu

Please if you see that the slots are full, DO NOT POST ANY REQUESTS! All requests posted after I announce that slots are closed will be ignored.

Bring on the fishies!

Previous batches!
Batch 1:
​*
*Elleth








Scampers4010








Bettaboy11








SiameseFightingArt








InsertCheesecake







*​


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

May I please have an avatar and a signature sized one of Faramir? He's a halfmoon, and I would like him facing to the right. Thank you!


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

You sure can! I'll start working on him!


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Here you are!


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Aw, he's so darn cute! Thank you!


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

Could you please do an avatar and signature size of my two betta boys? 

Darth Bubbles (black and green) and Sora (pastel) are both double tail males (I think), but Sora is still a little beat up from a little divider mishap. 

I really like your flare off idea, could you do that, having Darth on the left and Sora on the right?


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Can you please do my new guy in both sizes? He is a marble half moon (actually a delta tail)


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Can you do my boy Ari? He's a roundtail.


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

If a slot is open, would you mind making Nomi? he is a veil tail, excuse the fin biting, unless you actually want to add that detail. Thanks 

(He has a few stripes of blue coming out from his dorsal fin and most of his back of the body. Excuse the badly taken photo and lighting.)

the one that's brighter is to show you his blue details.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

*Please no more requests after this post! Any requests made after this post will be ignored!*

Scampers! Here are your guys!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

When you have new slots available, I would love a message  I do have 3 boys to do, tho.. I would appreciate being able to get all 3 when your slots are open and available... these are gorgeous!


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

I love it! Thank you so much :3


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Subbing (Can't wait for slots to open up again!)


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Here's yours, bettaboy11!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

That is so awesome!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Shiver, do you mind telling me what program you use to paint?. Also, I'd like to tell you how good you are at art on computers.

I have a Corel Draw x7 or older (I didn't remember) it's on my other computer which is being repaired. Usually I'd just copy a picture from somewhere and paste it into my Corel draw base and add some shapes and text to it.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, you guys! The last two are done and the slots are *BACK OPEN!*

SiameseFightingArt









InsertCheesecake












InsertCheesecake said:


> Shiver, do you mind telling me what program you use to paint?. Also, I'd like to tell you how good you are at art on computers.
> 
> I have a Corel Draw x7 or older (I didn't remember) it's on my other computer which is being repaired. Usually I'd just copy a picture from somewhere and paste it into my Corel draw base and add some shapes and text to it.


Thank you! I use Adobe Photoshop CC 2014 for all my digital artwork, and a Wacom Bamboo drawing tablet.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd love one, if you don't mind! This is my new guy I just got yesterdy (no name yet!) and I just love his colors:










I'll probably stalk this thread for my other boys at some point too, cause I think these are so awesome!! 

ETA: Actually I just reread your first post, and I'd love to have just signature sized with this boy and Finnick, who are in a divided 10, if that's okay! Finnick is a tricky fish to photograph, but here's a decent one of him:










Thanks in avance!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Taking slot 2!
I want 2 signature size... One of Finn, one of McKinley!!

Finn is a super red half-moon... He's all sorts of chewed up right now, though lol

McKinley is a copper gas super delta... He's silver on color but he iridescents into pink or blue, with a yellow tail that normally has a dark grey rim around the edges. I'd love to be able to have that dark stripe on his head in there, too, if you can!!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

First off, the first one you did of Pi was awesome, and I love it! He has marbled, however, and I'd like another one of him now, if you don't mind! As you can see he has black and blue on him, and the tips of his fins are clear. He is a delta or super-delta. Both sizes please.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi! If you have any slots left I'd like one in signature and avatar size of Gabriel. He's an HMEE (maybe RoseT) pastel multicolour. His colouration is all over the place so I'll give you the "play-by play."  He's a very pale pink with some white irid. There's some baby blue, light green, and pale yellow in his caudal and dorsal; there's a lot of burgundy in his anal and some in his other fins too. His head is yellowish. His right ventral is deformed.

Here's my best pic:







I love your art!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you don't mind, would you be willing to do a commission for my female?


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

*Slots are full! Please, no more requests after this post!*


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

*Squeeeeee* I can't believe I made it into a slot!!! I'm so gidddyyyyyyy


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

FinnDublynn said:


> *Squeeeeee* I can't believe I made it into a slot!!! I'm so gidddyyyyyyy


I knoooooooow...I'm gonna be one of those cool people with little drawings of their fish in their signature...


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Anthra, your boys are done! Here's your lil' siggy buds!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

omg omg omg omg omg i'm next!!! *squeeeeee*


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

FinnDublynn, order up!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

OMG!!! They're PERFECT!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Once future slots are available, would you mind making some more? I just don't have the pictures with me... Darn!


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Shiverdam said:


> Anthra, your boys are done! Here's your lil' siggy buds!


omgosh, these are WONDERFUL!!! Their colors look perfect, you even got the little bit of red in Finnick's ventrals I can't believe it, thank you so so much!!!! :-D


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Shiverdam said:


> Sorry for the delay, you guys! The last two are done and the slots are *BACK OPEN!*
> 
> SiameseFightingArt


<3 Thank you so much!!~


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

So excited!!! One more and then it's MEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

Can you let me know when you have an open slot? I'd like to get my newest betta mushu done.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

How long do I have to wait until I can grab slots? Can I get another slot on the next opening if I'm fast enough? Cause I have 5 boys and I want all 5 of them done and I'm more than willing to wait my turn and whatnot. Do I need to skip rounds or can i claim a slot on each round??? lol


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have seven boys and would like them all done, but I can wait a while. If you can, and want to, maybe, PM me when slots are open?


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Just want to say these are just beautiful! It's fun to look at the fish and the art result...  Subscribing!


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Sorry for the long wait here you guys, here are the pickups for *
BettaBoy11








Overprotective Fish Lover









*I recently saw someone around the forum using my feesh lineart that had been colored in, not by me. I do no appreciate art theft and I will not reopen slots until the issue has been resolved. I will also be removing the template image from the first post.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Maybe you could send them through PMs instead. Tell us when slots are open, let someone post their fish, and then you send it to them through PM.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh, No!!! I'm so sorry that happened!! That's terrible. Have you opened a discussion with the Moderators???


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

FinnDublynn said:


> Oh, No!!! I'm so sorry that happened!! That's terrible. Have you opened a discussion with the Moderators???


I've messaged the user asking that they remove the fish from their signature. One of them is a crowntail and I haven't even done any crowntails yet so there's no way I did them.
If I don't get a response within the next day I'll take it up with the mods. I don't think they've been online since I sent it so I'll give them a fair chance to respond.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

That sounds like a very fair way to deal with things. When you ARE open again, I have a request from a user who's only able to get on once a week, or so. I would love to be able to get their betta in for them, since I promised I would try!! They will be very sad if they can't, but they were so very impressed with your work!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

It was InnerBeauty, and they want their Emmett done... Gorgeous Plakat, truly. 

I really hope things work out for you so they can work out for IB!!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Shiverdam said:


> Sorry for the long wait here you guys, here are the pickups for *
> BettaBoy11
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOODNESS HE'S SO UNBELIEVABLY ADORABLE THANK YOU!!!!!!!!! Worth the wait!!!!!!


----------



## Sereya (Jun 15, 2015)

Shiverdam said:


> I've messaged the user asking that they remove the fish from their signature. One of them is a crowntail and I haven't even done any crowntails yet so there's no way I did them.
> If I don't get a response within the next day I'll take it up with the mods. I don't think they've been online since I sent it so I'll give them a fair chance to respond.


This was me, I had wrongly assumed since these were being given out to use for everyone that the template would have been OK to use, so I colored two to represent my boys until I could grab a slot to have them done officially.

I meant no offense and realise now that I should have asked permission before using the template. It was an oversight on my part. I have removed them.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks SOOOOOO much!


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you FinnDublynn!! :blueyay::welldone::thankyou:


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Apologies for yet another absence. I have completed litelboyblu's female and Innerbeauty's lovely plakat boy.



















Unfortunately I am unable to edit the first post in this thread. I'll be starting a new one and we can continue requests once more!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you SO MUCH for fitting in InnerBeauty's.... I know they're going to be SO EXCITED!!! :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yay!! Thank you!


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you!!!!!:crazy::yourock::blueyay:

FinnDublynn, you are oh so awesome, too!!! :redyay::-D:thankyou:


----------



## CarlosDaFish (Jan 1, 2016)

If your still taking requests, please do an avatar size of my boy, Carlos.


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello, not sure if you are still taking orders but if so, would you mind doing my girl? I would like her facing left please. Can I also have an avatar and signiture size? Thank you! You are the best! Here she is!


----------



## Bettabirdlover (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi, if you are still taking orders could you make a signature size of my boy Finn? He is a halfmoon marble. 







It's totally fine if you can't.


----------



## Aizui (Oct 1, 2015)

Could you do my fish Tofu? 
image link
Could he be facing to the right please?


----------

